# Weaving- Maximum Width



## Nitting_More

I have a 32" Ashford Rigid Heddle Loom. What is the feasible maximum width of a project I can do on this loom? I would be surprised to hear that I can use the entire 32".

Oh, and while I'm at it. What is the maximum workable length for a loom this size?


----------



## mama879

I have a Kromski loom 32" I have made a shawl 30" wide and have gone up to and most likely more if I needed 108". There was plenty of space. Did you get any info with your loom. Have you googled it yet.


----------



## Nitting_More

mama879 said:


> I have a Kromski loom 32" I have made a shawl 30" wide and have gone up to and most likely more if I needed 108". There was plenty of space. Did you get any info with your loom. Have you googled it yet.


Yes, I got some info with the loom, but I don't recall that they addressed this issue. Googled it for what? This question?


----------



## mama879

yup. You can also get in touch with any of the retailers who sell them. Paradise fibers are wonderful people and now about all there products. I was just off looking on the internet for you going to raverly and face book for the answer. Stay tuned.


----------



## mama879

I asked the people at Paradise fibers they will get back to me as they are not open yet being in Washington State. Let see what the woolery says. Just sent a message to them to.


----------



## mama879

This is the reply form the woolery.
Hi Helen,

You can always use the full width of your loom if you choose to! So you are correct, your maximum width would be 32", before finishing. (Things tend to shrink up when you finish, so be careful to bear that in mind!) Generally, you can comfortably warp up your rigid heddle loom with about 4 yards of warp.

I Hope that information helps! If I can clarify anything else for you, please let me know!

Dani Schreiner
The Woolery
800-441-9665
[email protected]

On Aug 25, 2016, at 9:19 AM, Woolery Customer Support <[email protected]> wrote:

Comment: I have a 32" rigid heddle can you tell me what the maxim width I could use on it can I use the whole 32" also what would be the longest warp I could use.


----------



## Nitting_More

mama879 said:


> This is the reply form the woolery.
> Hi Helen,
> 
> You can always use the full width of your loom if you choose to! So you are correct, your maximum width would be 32", before finishing. (Things tend to shrink up when you finish, so be careful to bear that in mind!) Generally, you can comfortably warp up your rigid heddle loom with about 4 yards of warp.
> 
> I Hope that information helps! If I can clarify anything else for you, please let me know!
> 
> Dani Schreiner
> The Woolery
> 800-441-9665
> [email protected]
> 
> On Aug 25, 2016, at 9:19 AM, Woolery Customer Support <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> Comment: I have a 32" rigid heddle can you tell me what the maxim width I could use on it can I use the whole 32" also what would be the longest warp I could use.


Thank you, mama879. I had no idea that they would respond to questions. Now, I have more good info in my weaving toolbox! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Nitting_More

mama879 said:


> I have a Kromski loom 32" I have made a shawl 30" wide and have gone up to and most likely more if I needed 108". There was plenty of space. Did you get any info with your loom. Have you googled it yet.


I'm confused about 108." In width? You must be joining pieces together, right?


----------



## mama879

108" length.


----------



## sockyarn

You can do about 30" unless you do a double weave and fold it open when you are done then you can get 60 "


----------



## sockyarn

For any further information on width and length.


Nitting_More said:


> Yes, I got some info with the loom, but I don't recall that they addressed this issue. Googled it for what? This question?


----------



## JuneB

Now somewhere I recall you can weave a double width .. Like if your making blankets .


----------



## Nitting_More

JuneB said:


> Now somewhere I recall you can weave a double width .. Like if your making blankets .


I'd love to learn how to do that. I'll have to do some searching.

Why do I feel like I'm jumping over "1st Grade Weaving" directly to "College Weaving?" Nothing like running the fast track, eh?


----------



## JuneB

Go to You tube under double rigid heddle weave . It's tube weaving so you get a 60 wide


----------



## JuneB

This is the you tube ..


----------



## Nitting_More

JuneB said:


> This is the you tube ..


Ohhh! Thank you, thank you, thank you.

If you know what to ask for, YouTube really does have just about everything.


----------

